# Clarks hill classic 2015



## UpSouth811 (Mar 28, 2015)

should be a good shoot.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well??


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 6, 2015)

First off I want to say thanks to all that came out the night before Easter. I'm sure that deterred some boats from showing. Conditions turned tough and teams had to work hard for their hauls. 

Results as follows:

Numbers 

1st- Spawn On. Ben Turner, Cody Turner, Evan Watson, Jeremy Sanderlin...139
2nd- John Hood, Greg Campbell, Brian Ellenburg...74
3rd- Killin & Reelin. Donnie Simpson, Cody Addison, Kenny Holloway, Bobby Blauert...41
4th- Carolina Stickers...31
5th- Team Ghetto...22
Rest did not count 

Big 20

1st- Killin & Reelin. Donnie Simpson, Cody Addison, Kenny Holloway, Bobby Blauert...259.5
2nd- Moonlight Bowfishing. Will Harris, Doug Alexander, Austin White...245.8
3rd- Salty Dawgs. Austin Hopson, Casey Johnston, Brendan Phillips...227.1
4th- Carolina Stickers...207.5
5th- Spawn On...182.8
6th- Midnight Stalkers...161.8
7th- Team Ghetto...156.3
8th- Rizz Outdoors...58.2
Rest did not weigh

Big Fish

Will Harris...41.2 Flathead

Congrats to all the teams.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dang must have been slow. We should have entered.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah earlier in the week big commons everywhere


----------

